# May kinain ka na ba?



## AskLang

I know I should be asking this question in the English forum but I had doubts I could explain exactly what I meant in Tagalog.

I normally would hear answer phrases like:
No, I haven't eaten anything yet.

My question is the question to this answer which in Tagalog is:
*May kinain ka na ba?*

I would, without careful thought translate it to Engish as:
Have you eaten something already?
I'm afraid I might get an answer like: Something _what_?

If you could help me, please? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## biankita

If you are just saying *May kinain ka na ba?*, You're just asking something if the person has eaten. It's not wrong, but most people would say:

*Kumain ka na ba? / Kumain ka na?*
- Have you already eaten?

This is one of the staple things to say in conversations because it's considered impolite in Philippine culture to eat without at least inviting people to eat with them.


----------



## Cracker Jack

AskLang said:


> I know I should be asking this question in the English forum but I had doubts I could explain exactly what I meant in Tagalog.
> 
> I normally would hear answer phrases like:
> No, I haven't eaten anything yet.
> 
> My question is the question to this answer which in Tagalog is:
> *May kinain ka na ba?*
> 
> I would, without careful thought translate it to Engish as:
> Have you eaten something already?
> I'm afraid I might get an answer like: Something _what_?
> 
> If you could help me, please?
> Thank you in advance.



Have you eaten anything yet?


----------



## mataripis

may kinain ka na ba?   the possible answer; 1.) wala pa(i have not eaten yet) 2.) Oo, nakatapos na/nakakain na (yes, i ate already)


----------

